# Rats and fish?



## Leafgreen (May 21, 2012)

Remaking my rat mansion. Have a critter nation atm, going to supplement it with some of the big clear plastic storage containers. I'll fill one half full of dirt and they can throw it all around without making a mess on the carpet from now on. But I want to use another one and half fill it with water for them to swim in. Right now they do have a shallow water container with a layer of aquarium rocks in it, they like fishing around in there and checking for goodies - but I've seen vids on youtube of rats enjoying swimming while pea hunting. And a video of a rat chasing a guppy? goldfish? around in a shallow container and chomping on it. I do give them mealworms sometimes or crickets I find in the house, they LOVE eating those - makes them feel like big bad hunters. Fun, activity, food... sounds like a win win but i'm not sure what type of fish to put in there, it'll only be about 5 gallons of water with some climbing rocks in it. Guppies? Cherry shrimp? Thoughts, ideas, comments?


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

ive heard of other people providing live fish for their rats before. I don't, the only fish hunting mine do is the salmon on my plate or dropped sushi, but I know others who do. id check into if fish parasites are communicable first though. i'll ask my friend, but id be worried about illness as pet store feeder fish are riddled w/diseases


----------



## Leafgreen (May 21, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that, good point.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've seen the same videos, but do keep in mind that those rats' behavior is not necessarily typical and you will doubtfully get the same result.

That said, even so, I would highly advise against feeding them any aquarium critters. Parasites are almost always guaranteed.


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Also it seems alittle mean to feed a live fish to a rat where its death will most likely not be pleasant


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest giving them a live fish for two reasons:

One, every rat owner out there gets upset about live rat feeding to a snake in the domestic setting. Imagine how fish lovers would begin to react if that happened. I think this stuff is okay in the wild, but not in a domestic setting. 

Two, fish can have parasites. They could start chowing down on your rat's insides. I don't think that seems very fun.

Please don't do this.


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

I too think it would be for me, a little hypocritical. but you could always put those fake fish in there!! that swim around. little robotic ones. that could be interesting lol. but yeah other than morally, it doesn't seem safe for the rat to be eating uncooked pet store fish.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

that's a fun idea, mine love the wind up flipping mice, bet swimtime would be amusing w/a wind up fish.


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

wind up flipping mice? I shall hunt these down. I tried giving them a mouse that you pull the string and it vibrates across the floor. they weren't interested, meanwhile my dog was howling for it.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

they were a kids toy from a craft store but wow mine love them. in actual pet tpys mine are enamored w/those chirping battery operated cat toys that have flashy eyes. theyre pricy&annoying but gram got them tons before she passed&they love them so if one stops being noisy I get the sad eyes till I find the energy to get a new one...do not accidently toss one on the wash! it dosent kill the squeak, neither does the dryer(gram, she was a riot, she even got then a dog toy that goes oh nooooo!, & flashy eyed rats they hump :0 ) the flipping mice are a favorite as they love to nock them over&the legs still kick one gal sets them back up again when her sisters tott them over...shes the rat who rescues corks from their swim pool too.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

I have fish and soon to have rats. I couldn't imagine feeding live fish to a rat. If that is what you want to do though, stay away from goldfish. They are extremely fatty. They are advised against being feeder fish to bigger fish in the aquarium world.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I am a fish enthusiast and a budding parasitologist (google my username). The parasite part is true.


----------



## Beckles (Dec 30, 2020)

Leafgreen said:


> Remaking my rat mansion. Have a critter nation atm, going to supplement it with some of the big clear plastic storage containers. I'll fill one half full of dirt and they can throw it all around without making a mess on the carpet from now on. But I want to use another one and half fill it with water for them to swim in. Right now they do have a shallow water container with a layer of aquarium rocks in it, they like fishing around in there and checking for goodies - but I've seen vids on youtube of rats enjoying swimming while pea hunting. And a video of a rat chasing a guppy? goldfish? around in a shallow container and chomping on it. I do give them mealworms sometimes or crickets I find in the house, they LOVE eating those - makes them feel like big bad hunters. Fun, activity, food... sounds like a win win but i'm not sure what type of fish to put in there, it'll only be about 5 gallons of water with some climbing rocks in it. Guppies? Cherry shrimp? Thoughts, ideas, comments?





Leafgreen said:


> Remaking my rat mansion. Have a critter nation atm, going to supplement it with some of the big clear plastic storage containers. I'll fill one half full of dirt and they can throw it all around without making a mess on the carpet from now on. But I want to use another one and half fill it with water for them to swim in. Right now they do have a shallow water container with a layer of aquarium rocks in it, they like fishing around in there and checking for goodies - but I've seen vids on youtube of rats enjoying swimming while pea hunting. And a video of a rat chasing a guppy? goldfish? around in a shallow container and chomping on it. I do give them mealworms sometimes or crickets I find in the house, they LOVE eating those - makes them feel like big bad hunters. Fun, activity, food... sounds like a win win but i'm not sure what type of fish to put in there, it'll only be about 5 gallons of water with some climbing rocks in it. Guppies? Cherry shrimp? Thoughts, ideas, comments?


I hear if you freeze fresh raw meat before feeding to your pets, that kills parasites that can be in the meat. Freeze and then toss them in a shallow dish with water. Like bobbing for peas. Just my suggestion.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah, no. Don't do that.
Those kind of videos are only made for entertainment and often are cruel to the animals involved.

Fish = gets eaten alive needlessly
Rat = full of parasites

But at least they got those likes hey


----------

